# Receiver Capacitor AKA Stutter Stopper



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Has anyone messed around with putting a capacitor on your receiver like the old Novak Stutter Stopper? 

If so why did you do it in the first place? 

Did it do what you intended it to? 

Why did you pick the capacitor that you picked?

I just built one out of a 4700 uF 16V low ESR cap. While I dont think this use requires a good low ESR cap I had them laying around. 

I can get a more general purpose cap about the same size with 3x the capacitance that might do a nice job too.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

If so why did you do it in the first place? 

It keep the reciever powered up under heavy motor power loads.
Its a must if your running 4 cells.
Also use a cap on the speed controller for faster FET switching..bigger cap if your running modifide motors.


Did it do what you intended it to? Yes..

Why did you pick the capacitor that you picked? answered above.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

What vale cap did you use? Did it completely solve the problem?


----------

